# Cabot vs Messmers stain



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

I am coming close to finishing a bench arbor I constructed with 2×6 and 4×4 redwood con common boards. I have used cabot stains in the past, but had an uncle who used messmers UV redwood stain on his deck. Does anyone have any experience with either of these finishes? If so what would be the better route to go? I am looking for the more durable product opposed to price. Thanks!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I use Cabot *Australian Timber Oil* on exposed wood at 6300 feet and 340 days a year sun. It's as good as anything else.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Cabot is a little like Rodda and Varathane brand stains-- they have a high solids content which helps to blend wood colors, and make the project look more uniform. I like them all for interior applications. 
As far as exterior applications, anything exposed to the elements will wear and weather. I have good luck with Behr solid color stain (not transparent). It has lasted years on an old fence, and still looks like new. Oddly, I don't care for Behr paint though.

Clear, or transparent finishes will not hold up as well. Opaque, solid stains are best, and will look good for a longer period of time.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I use Cabot on my outdoor items and love it. I have never used the other however.


----------



## SWCPres (Mar 19, 2014)

I use Cabot Australian Timber Oil as well. It holds up to years of FL sun when I was down there. One project in direct sun all day looked great after 5yrs.


----------



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the Australian oil good for redwood?


----------

